# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  مدارس الاستخبارات

## عبدالكريم اللواما

المخابرات الأمريكية ( المدرسة الامريكية ): 


تأسست عام 1947 عندما أمر الرئيس الأمريكي هاري ترومان بإنشاء وكالة الاستخبارات المركزية الامريكية (cia) الذي يعمل بالتعاون مع جهاز (fbi) وتقع مدرسة تدريب رجال المخابرات الامريكية ( Cia) في مجموعة من الأبنية الضخمة في مدينة ( الانجلي) بولاية فرجينيا وتشتهر بين العملاء باسم ( المزرعة ) على انها (منبع الجواسيس) أول ما يخضع له الملتحقون الجدد بهذه المدرسة هو اختبار (الكشف عن الكذب) لبيان مدى سلامة بنيتهم في العمل كعملاء للمخابرات الامريكية كما يقوم رجال المباحث بالتحري عن كل عميل جديد وأفراد أسرته بأكملها لفترة طويلة وبكل دقة متناهية قبل ان يلتحق رسمياً بالعمل لدى جهاز المخابرات واكثر ما تهتم به دروس التعليم في المدرسة الأمريكية هو:


الحفاظ على سرية العمل.
طرق التخفي.
التنكر .
وتسجيل المعلومات في سرية تامة . 
ويركز الأمريكيون اهتمامهم بالتجسس على الاتحادالسوفييتي سابقاً حيث يتدرب الجواسيس المؤهلون للتجسس على روسيا على طريقة الحياة في روسيا وعادات وتقاليد ومشاكل الروس حتى يتمكنوا بمهارة التقاط المعلومات المكلفين بالحصول عليها.


يسجل الجهاز الملاصق للصور للتغيرات التي تطرأ على حركة التنفس عند النطق بالكذب، اما اللفافة الموضوعة حول الذراع فتسجل تغيرات سرعة النبض ويقوم الجهازالحساس المتصل بالأداتين السابقتين بتسجيل نتائج الاختبار على ورقة تصدر من الجهاز.


الاستخبارات بالمفهوم الامريكي: 


تعني: نتيجة جمع و تقييم وتحليل وايضاح وتفسير كل ما يمكن الحصول عليه من معلومات عن أي دولة أجنبية او عن أي مناطق العمليات العسكرية والتي تكون لازمة لزوماً مباشراً للتخطيط.


من أقسام الاستخبارات اهمها: 


الرقابة .
الخدمة السرية.
قال فارجوا: ان الاستخبارات تعني بصورة ما القدرة على فهم و تقدير الآراء.


الاستخبارات الجغرافية : 
التي تهتم بالمعلومات الخاصة بطبيعة الأرض والبحر و الجو، من أجل الخطط العسكرية ، انقسمت الى أقسام ، قسم خاص بالطبوغرافيا،و قسم بالأرصاد الجوية،و قسم بالطقس ، وقسم بالهيدروجرافي،و قسم بالنقل.


الاستخبارات التكنولوجية.
هي ذات أهمية حيوية خاصة بالامن القومي منها ، الاستخبارات العلمية، المتخصصة في التفجير الذري ، الالكترونيات والصواريخ الموجهة والمواصلات السلكية واللاسلكية والحرب البيولوجية والحرب الكيماوية.


الاستخبارات التكتيكية : 
هي جمع المعلومات على المستوى التكتيكي حول قوات العدو في منطقة محددة ، او حول المنطقة، ذاتها وتحليل هذه المعلومات وهي استخبارات (قتالية) أو ( المعركة) و المعلومات التي يحتاجها القائد الميداني ) : تعني التجسس التكتيكي) .


هي جمع المعلومات المتعلقة بشؤون عسكرية أوأمنية وتنسيقها، وتحليلها، وتوزيعها على المستوى الاستراتيجي وعلى مستوى الدولة والهدف منها هو معرفة قدرات الدولة الاخرى، والتكهن بنواياها للمساعدة في تخطيط المسائل المتعلق باستراتيجية الدولة صاحبة النشاط و تعني أيضاً جمع المعلومات عن الاتجاهات الاقتصادية العسكرية والسياسات المتبعة ( تعني التجسس الاستراتيجي ) .


المخابرات الوقائية: 
هي المعرفة و التنظيم والتحليل النشاط الذي يوجه للقضاء على نشاط الجاسوسية المعادية ،و المهمة الأساسية لمقاومة الجاسوسية هي التعرف عل نشاط عملاء العدو السريين واستغلاله والسيطرة عليه.


الاستخبارات المضادة: 
تعني المعرفة والتنظيم والتحليل والنشاط الذي تستخدمه استخبارات الدول لشل نشاط الاستخبارات المعادية، ووجه نشاط في مكافحة الاستخبارات ضد جهود الاستخبارات الاجنبية المعادية المتمثلة بالتجسس.


والتجسس المضاد: 
- هو عبارة عن مجموعة من الإجراءات البوليسية المضادة التي تتخذها إحدى الدول للمحافظة على المعلومات السرية التي تمتلكها، و منع عملاء العدو من الوصول اليها ،و الحفاظ على سرية عملياتها تجسسية واكتشاف نوايا العدو، وعمليات العدو.


التجسس السياسي : 
كانت البعثات الدبلوماسية لا تزال الوسيلة الرئيسية بجمع المعلومات السياسية عن مصادرها العلنية، وتدعمها في ذلك اجهزة الاستخبارات المتخصصة بواسطة عملاء سريين يقومون بالتجسس لحسابها .


التجسس الاقتصادي: 
تهتم اجهزة التجسس بجمع المعلومات المتعلقة، بالنشاط التجاري، والمالي للدول الأخرى.



المخابرات الروسية: ( المدرسة الروسية): 


تأسست عام 1881 مشابهة لدائرة حماية الدولة (أيالشرطة السرية للقيصر) وفي عام 1917 تأسست المفوضية فوق العادة لمكافحة أعداء الثورة والقضاء على التخريب، الروس هم أشد الدول حرصاً على الاهتمام بالجاسوسية وتدريب الجواسيس ووجود مدارس كثيرة للجاسوسية في مختلف أنحاء الاتحاد السوفييتي و يبلغ عددها عشرة مدارس وكل مدرسة تختص بلغة معينة من العالم مثل مقر الاستخبارات العسكرية في موسكو وهيي أهم كلية حربية لدى الجيش، و تدرس الى جانب المواضيع العادية الكتابة السرية ، والتصوير على الأفلام وكيفية التعامل مع العملاء السريين.


المخابرات الروسية: 


تقع في مدينة غوركي من موسكو (و تسمى مدرسة ماركس انجلز ) وتعتبر بالنسبة للجواسيس ، مدرسة ابتدائية لأنهم يقضون فيها أربعة شهور يتعلمون فيها :-


تاريخ الحركة العمالية. 
تاريخ الحزب الشيوعي في الاتحاد السوفييتي.
النظام والانضباط و الطاعة.
و ينقل الطلاب الى مدرسة ( لينين التقنية) بالقرب من الحدود جمهورية التتر السوفياتية وأول مادة تدرس لهم هي الرياضة، دورة الرماية واستعمال الأسلحة ،و يليها التدريب على الشيفرة و حلها، واستعمال أجهزة الإرسال وتضم برامج التدريب دراسات عن الأمن العام، والقانون والاستراتيجية العسكرية و مكافحة التجسس ومراقبة الجواسيس وكيفية التهرب من الآخرين و دراسات كاملة عن بعض اللغات .


و مدة الدراسة سنتين ونصف في هذه المدرسة و تبدأ الامتحانات فيها من قبل ضباط المخابرات والمتخصصين و الخبراء ويصنف الناجحون بعد ذلك الى قسمين:


قسم يؤهل خارج البلاد . 
قسم يؤهل للعمل داخل البلاد .
ويعقب هذه التدريبات ، الاعتقال التأديبي لمعرفة مدى قدرة الجاسوس النفسية والجسدية في حال اعتقلته اجهزة المخابرات الغربية.


مدرسة كتايسكايا : 
يتم اعداد الجواسيس للتجسس على الصين .


مدرسة جاسزينا :
- والتي يتم تأهيل الجواسيس للتجسس على الدول الناطقة على نماذج مشابهة لنماذج الحياة في الدول الغربية وتحتوي على بارات مماثلة للطابع الغربي الانجليزي ويرتدي الجاسوس ملابس الدول الغربية ويتعاملون مع بعضهم بأسماء غربية وتقوم بحراسة مدرسة مجموعة من القوات المسلحة على اعلى درجة من التدريب والمهارة، و قد برع المواطن الروسي في ظل المبادئ الشيوعية في التجسس على مواطنيه بل وعلى أهله وعشيره مما أكسبه مهارة في هذا المجال وقد تخرج من هذه المدارس جواسيس مشهورين مثل (دودلف ابل) ( كونون مولودي).


وكما يركز الروس اهتمامهم بالتجسس على الولايت المتحدة الامريكية.



المخابرات البريطانية ( المدرس البريطانية ): 


تأسست عام 1573أسسها السير فرنسيس ولسنجام، وزير الدولة والمستشار لدى الملكة اليزايث الاولى، وأهم فروعها الاستخبارات الحديثة ( ام ،اي -6) ،تهتم بجمع المعلومات الخارجية ،واستخبارات ( ام ، اي – 5) هي مسؤول عن لامن الداخلي ومكافحة التجسس.


و تأتي المدرسة البريطانية في المرتبة الثانية بعد المدرستين الروسية والألمانية يوجد في انجلترا عدد محدود من مدارس الجاسوسية التي تقع أغلبها في الريف الانجليزي حيث يلتقى الجواسيس في المدرسة الانجليزية دروساً مكثفة من كل انواع الرياضيات العنيفة كالمصارعة الحرة والجودو والكاراتيه الى جانب تعلم اللغات الأجنبية ، ودراسة الجغرافيا ودراسة فن التخريب واستعمال الذخائر وكما يتدرب الجواسيس على قوة الاحتمال حتى يستطيع ان يتصدوا لكل المواقف التي قد يواجهونها في البلاد الاجنبية فيقضي الجاسوس فترة في سجن انفرادي مع حرمانه من النوم والطعام حتى تزداد قوة تحمله إذا ماتعرض لسجن على يدالأعداء . وتقوم اجهزة المخابرات البريطانية فرع ( ام، اي – 5) بالتنصت على هواتف العديد من المواطنين البريطانيين بدون اذن اداري او قضائي ومراقبة البريد والهاتف من ضروريات عمل المخابرات وأجهزة كشف التردد الراديو، او ساعة اليد، و من ثم زرع أداة كشف في الجسم( أداة استراق السمع في الجسم والحصول على المعلومات بواسطة الآلات الالكترنية والتنويم المغاطيسي.



الاستخبارات بالمفهوم البريطاني : 


تعني المعرفة والعلم بالمعلومات التي يجب ان تتوفر لدى كبار المسؤولين من المدنيين والعسكريين و التي تعنى بالدول الاجنبية والمصالح المختلفة للدول وتقوم بجمع المعلومات واتخاذ الإجراءات المتعلقة بشؤون التجارة وما يتعلق بالقوات العسكرية حتى يمكنهم العمل لتأمين سلامة الأمن القومي.



المخابرات الألمانية (المدرسة الألمانية ): 


تأسست عام 1945وهي فوق أراضي ألمانيا و تتكون من مؤسسات للاستخبارات الداخلية و الخارجية والعكسرية ذات مهام متشعبة وهي تابعة لوزارة الدفاع وواجبها الأساسي تامين سلامة القوات المسلحة داخلياً و خارجياً والألمان من أكثر الشعوب التي اهتمت بالجاسوسية فوضعوا لهذه النظم والقوانين وأصبحت علماً كأي علم من العلوم، وتتميز المدرسة الألمانية بالدقة المتناهية و الإرشادات التي يتلقاها الجواسيس الألمان في دراسة التجسس مثل التحدث بلغة ألمانية حتى تشجع الآخرين على التحدث بحرية ، التخلص من أي ورقة او خطاب بنتهى السرية والحرص واتباع النظام الشديد والقسوة في التدريب و تقوم المدرسة الألمانية بالتخلص من الجواسيس الفاشلين في التعليم بارسالهم في مهمات تضمن فيها القبض عليهم و شنقهم ويطلق على الجاسوس الفاشل( الغبي) والألمان عندما يجندون الجواسيس يدرسون طبعهم، وميولهم(وغرائزهم النفسية ثم يفرزون ما هو صالحاً و كتوماً محباً للعمل، حريصاً على أداء الواجب ويدربون على فن الجاسوسية وأساليبها التي عددها الجاسوس الألماني (كران بي) أهمها :


علموني الاستفادة من الشمس في السير نهاراً وكيفية الاستفادة من هبوب الريح و حركة الأشجار و الأغصان في السير ليلاً . 


دربوني على كيفية معرفة الرقم، وخطوط الطول، والدرجات و خط الاستواء ومستوى المياه و مراصد المدافع.


علموني أنواع الموانع الطبيعية ،المرتفات والمنخفضات ، العوارض الاصطناعية ،الخنادق والأرصفة.


دربوني على محرك الطلقة ومنتهى ارتفاع خط النار.


دربوني على معرفة المواقع المستحكمة وانواع الحصون المشيدة عليها وطبيعة الأراضي المحيطة بها والمواضع القابلة لاخفاء الطيارات.


تعلمت كيفية التمييز بين الطيارة الموجودة على سطح الأرض في العداء وبين الطيارة الموضوعة داخل الوكر.



المخابرات الإسرائيلية الموساد( المدرسة الإسرائيلية) : 


اهتم ديفيد بن غوريون في أيام الاستقلال الاولى عام 1951 مصلحة الاستخبارات الإسرائيلية عليه ان يكون كفؤاً لأفضل تنظيمات الاستخبارات في العالم ، لأن بقاء اسرائيل يعتمد عليه ، استطاع ان ينشئ خمس فروع للاستخبارت الإسرائيلية:



فرع شاي : 


و هوقسم تابع للهاغاناة وهي الجيش السري اقامه المستوطنون في فلسين بقيت تقوم بجمع المعلومات وتحليلها دون تغيير طبيعتها.


فرع الشين بيت : 
الذي كان مسؤولاً بصفة رسمية عن الامن الداخلي.


فرع علياه بيت: 
الذي أقيم في عهد الانتداب البريطاني لتهريب المهاجرين غير الشرعيين الى فلسطين وحولت اهتمامها الى مساعدة اليهود على الفرار من الدول العربية المعادية لإسرائيل.


فرع وزارة الداخلية: 
كانت غايتها عقد صلات مع موظفي الاستخبارات في البلدان الاخرى .


فرع الاستخبارات على شؤون البوليس و فرع شيروت يدوتو تعني ( خدمات الإعلام ).




المدرسة الإسرائيلية: 


تتلقى عناصر الموساد دروساً في جميع الاختصاصات لمدة عامين ومدارسهم مستقلة في تل أبيب والقدس يتلقى فيها الدارسون محاضرات عن السياسة الدولية وعن سياسة و اقتصاد دولة اسرائيل والوسائل والتجهيزات الحديثة لانجاز مهمة الاستخبارات والاطلاع على تجارب المخابرات الاجنبية ويتوجب على جميع الضباط العاملين في الموساد (اتقان اللغة العربية) بشكل الزامي .


ويوجد في اسرائيل كلية خاصة( لتدريس الامن بهدف صيغة عقيدة الامن الإسرائيلية وخلق مفهوم أمن مشترك على أساس المعلومات المشتركة وفي هذه الكلية يتم دراسة المعطيات وتحليلها في بعض الاحيان ويقوم رؤساء الأقسام بتقمص شخصيات من الدول العربية.


أساليب الموساد في العمليات الاستخباراتية: 


العميل المزروع : تتعاون كافة اجهزة المخابرات في مسألة زرع عميل لها في الدول العربية وأبرز العملاء كان ايلي كوهين عمل في سوريا عام1961 ، و لفغنانغ لوتس ،الذي وصل الى القاهرة عام 1961 مدعياً انه لاجئ سياسي وألقي القبض عليه.


تجنيد يهود من الدول العربية: وأبرز العملاء ( شولا كوهين) التي تعتبر من أخطر جواسيس الموساد في لبنان ، والشرق الاوسط عاشت في وادي أبو جميل ببيروت عام 1947 وشاركت في اعداد قوة الدفاع عن النفس عن اليهود التي اندمجت مع حزب لكتائب اللبناني و ساهمت في تهريب اليهود من لبنان ، واستطاعت تجنيد الضابط اللبناني (جورج انطون) وتعاونت مع مدير كازينو الأولمبياد حيث يجتمع اكبر عدد من رجال السياسة وهواة القمار وقابلت كميل شمعون ومهدت لاجتماع اديب الشيشكي بالجنرال مكليف رئيس الأركان الإسرائيلي وعام 1950 ستطاعت سرقة البروتوكول الأمني بين سوريا ولبنان إلا ان المخابرات السورية اكتشفها واعتقلتها حتى أفرج عنها عام 1967 أثناء تبادل الأسرى. 


شبكات التخريب: مهمتها القيام بأعمال التخريب لخدمة هدف سياسي في احدى الدول العربية، مثل الشبكة الجاسوسية التي تضمنت دموشي مرزوق ، وشموئيل عزرا، في مصر التي استطاعت تجنيد العديد من الشبان في القاهرة والاسكندرية و نفذت تفجيرات ضد مصالح بريطانية لتعطيل جلاء البريطانيين عن مصر. 


عمليات الاغتيال: عام 1972 عين الموساد مستشاراً لرئيس الحكومة ضمن صلاحيات خاصة من اجل التنسيق لمكافحة الإرهاب أهارون باريف، منسق للحرب ضدالإرهاب وتشكيل مجموعة اغتيال بالتعاون مع الموساد و اغتيال عملاء الموساد محمد الهمشري ، كمال ناصر، يوسف النجار ، كمال عدوان ، وكان قائد عملية الاغتيال (ايهود باراك ) وغيرهم من القادة الفلسطينيين والعرب في قبرص و اليونان والنرويج.


عمليات السرقة : عام 1948 قام الموساد بتهريب أربع طائرات بريطانية الى اسرائيل من طراز فايتر بالإضافة الى عمليات سرقة اليورانيوم .



علم النفس في المخابرات الإسرائيلية و كيفية تجنيد العملاء في الخابرات الإسرائيلية: 


من الناحيةالسيكولوجية : 
تراعي نقاط الضعف في الشخص الذي يراد تجنيده . 
تدرس جيداً السمات الشخصية والمزاجية لهذا الشخص قبل عملية الاقتراب منه ، وهناك ثلاثة عوامل رئيسية للتجنيد، منها : 


المال . 


العاطفة:سواء كان للانتقام اوالأيديولوجية . 


الجنس:ويتم اخذ الشخص و جعل تدريجياً مخالفاً للقانون و للاخلاق لذلك يعامل الموساد مع أسوأ انواع البشر وتستخدم مهارات عالية و غامضة في كيفية استقطاب الجواسيس في دول الجوار.


من أساليب الموساد لتنفيذ عمليات التجسس


فهي تعتمد بشكل رئيسي:


الحصول على معلومات بتشتى الطرق والأساليب او المعلومات المكشوفة عن طريق تجنيد عمال البارات خارج اسرائيل ومستخدمي الفنادق والسكرتيرات و عن طريق المومسات والسائقين وغيرهم وتستخدم كافة انواع الضغوط على العملاء المجندين . 


تتستر المخابرات الإسرائيلية تحت غطاء لجان المشتريات وشركات السياحة،و شركة طيران العال ، و مكاتب شركة الملاحة، ومؤسسات البناء والأعمال والشركات الصناعية والمنظمات التجارية الدولية، والإسرائيلية. 


استخدام المال، والتنسيق مع الدول الاوروبية الغربية تحت ستار تنظيم استخباري تابع لحلف الناتو بغية تجنيدهم للعمل في الدول العربية وكما يجري الاعتماد على الوكالة اليهودية للقيام بأعمال التجسس من اليهود في العالم العربي أو العمل في الدول العربية يتم التركيز على ما يلي: 


تجنيد موظفي الهيئات الدولية العاملين في الدول العربية. 
تجنيد بعض الطلاب العرب الدارسين في الخارج عن طريق استخدام نقاط الضعف. 
استخدام الدبلوماسيين الأجانب لسهولة حريتهم في الحركة. 
استخدام جواسيس قرى الحدود: مثل القرى السياحية في مصر. 
اختطاف الاحداث: وزرع الادمان على المخدرات فيهم.
تجنيد مراسلين صحفيين أجانب.
شبكات التهريب في البر والبحر و الجو .
تجنيد تجارالسلاح في اوروبا. 



علاقة المخابرات الإسرائيلية(الموساد) مع المخابرات الدولية : - 


يرتبط الموساد بعلاقات حميمة مع المخابرات الأمريكية ولتنظيم هذه العلاقة أنشات المخابرات الأمريكية (القسم اليهودي) ضمن جهازه العام 1953.


علاقة الموساد بالدول الغربية، وخاصة مع مخابرات حلف شمال الاطلسي فهو يشارك بشكل دائم في التحقيق مع الموقوفين العرب في الدول الغربية ويستغل ذلك لكسب عملاء له.


علاقة الموساد مع السافاك الإيراني في عهد الشاه والتعاون مع الموساد لخلق مناخ مؤيد لإسرائيل في ايران و كانت من أخطر العلاقات وأهمها في مجال الجاسوسية.


علاقة الموساد مع ( المخابرات التركية، مركز الامن التركي القومي،ويطلق على هذه العلاقة المثلث الرهيب وتعقد بشكل دوري كل ستة أشهر حيث يتم تبادل المعلومات تعهد الموساد بتقديم تقارير الى مركز الامن القومي التركي حول النشاطات التجسسية المعادية لتركيا، 


علاقة الموساد بمخابرات الدول الإفريقية والتعاون مع زائير ليبيريا ، كينيا ، غانا ، جنوب افريقيا، وهي علاقات اجنبية قوية جداً، وتقوم الموساد بتدريب اجهزة المخابرات الافريقية وفي عام 1978 ساعد الموساد ،اوغندا للحصول على صفقة طائرات بوينغ و زودها بطاقم ضمن اتفاقية للتجسس على ليبيا. 


علاقة الموساد مع مخابرات دول ـأمريكا اللاتينية مثل البرازيل ، الأرجنتين ، المكسيك ،كوساريكا ، بنما ، البيرو، السلفادور وأخرى والتنسيق و لتنظيم هذه العمليات يقيم الموساد مقراً اقليمياً له ( في مدينة كاركاس) فنزويلا للإشراف على عملياته التجسسية. 


علاقة الموساد مع آسيا الصغرى مثل كوريا الجنوبية، وتايوان وتايلاند واندونيسيا و تقيم المقر الرئيسي لها في سنغافورة وتتم هذه العلاقات التجسسية بالتنسيق و التعاون مع المخابرات المركزية الامريكية.


علاقة الموساد مع المخابرات المصرية (لا بد من معرفة أن ذلك هو الهدف الأسرائيلي بعد توقيع إتفاقية كامب داقيد وليس الحقيقة إطلاقا): 


بعد توقيع اتفاقية كامب ديفيد تستهدف التعاون والتنسيق مع الموساد ما يلي: 


أ‌- محاولة تأمين الحصول على المعلومات من المخابرات المصرية عن المقاومة الفلسطينية ومنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية.


ب‌- محاول ربط المراكز الحساسة في الاقتصاد والإعلام المصري بصالح اسرائيل.


ت‌- محاولة ايجاد رجال اسرائيل في اماكن صياغة القرار في مصر.



الشخصية العربية في الدعاية الإسرائيلية: 


يتأثر العرب بصورة خاصة بالعواطف والمشاعر اكثر من العقل و أنهم لا ينسون ويغفرون بسرعة ولهم ميول قوية لتجاهل الوقائع و يسهبون في الأوهام و الخداعات.


ارهابي و غدار ، عدواني جبان، و حاقد ويمتاز بالوحشية و الابتزاز ومتوحشين و بدو رحل ، ومسلمون متطرفون. -# العرب يقعون في ادنى سلم التطور البشري لأنه ليس لديهم احساس بالتمييز العرقي بسبب عقيدتهم الإسلامية التي لا يوجد فيها مثل هذا الاحساس فهي تسوي بين بني البشر بمختلف أعراقهم و انتمائهم طالما انهم يدينون بالإسلام.


العربي في العبرية ، سارق كاذب ومنافق وذو وجهين ومغتصب النساء، ومعتد ويفتقد للمبادئ وتوجيه الغريزة الجنسية، و لا يفي بوعده، ومحب للمال ومرتش.


ملاحظة ان إسرائيل حصرت العرب و منعت عنهم التطور و أصبح معظم العرب شغيلة للإسرائيليين.


كشفت المخابرات الإيرانية بأن الموساد الإسرائيلي ضم تسع دوائر اهمها: 


دائرة تنسيق و تخطيط المعلومات.
دائرة تجميع المعلومات السرية والمهمة منها شعبة السيطرة و المراقبة الاقليمية ويكون عملها خارج اسرائيل. 
دائرة العمليات السياسية: والعلاقات التبعية والودية مهمتها التنسيق، والتعاون واقامة العلاقات مع مخابرات الدول الاجنبية. 
دائرة شؤون الكادر الوظيفي والمالية و الأمن .
دائرة شؤون التدريبات والتنظيم .
دئرة التحقيقات.
دائرة العمليات التكتيكية وتضم عدة أقسام، شعبة روسيا، وشعبة الجمهوريات المنفصلة عن الاتحاد السوفييتي، قسم العمليات الخاصة، قسم الرب النفسية، دائرة الشؤون التكنولوجية ، المديرية العامة للمصادر، والتجهيزات ودائرة العمليات السياسية كدائرتين منفصلتين لهما مقرات منفصلة سواء داخل السفارات اوالقنصليات الإسرائيلية او خارجها. -# الدائرة الثانية و الثالث لها فروع موزعة على أساس جغرافي في امريكا الجنوبية اوروبا الشرقية، آسيا و المحيطات ومنطقة البحر الأبيض المتوسط ، اوروبا ، الولايات المتحدة الامريكية.



أجهزة الاستخبارات في اسرائيل تقوم على أهمها : 


تقوم جمع المعلومات المتنوعة. 


تقوم على تقدير للوضع وتقديم المعطيات للحكومة من اجل اتخاذ القرارات السياسية والعسكرية .


تقوم على توفير الأمن و الحركات السرية الداخلية وتوفير الأمن للعمليات والمنشآت الصناعية والأشخاص.


حرب استخبارية ونشاطات خاصة تشمل عمليات وقائية وتخريب وحماية اليهود واستخبارات سياسية، واستخبارات وقائية، وعمليات استخبارية.



تهدف الصهيونية العالمية الى سيطرة العنصر اليهودي على العالم بعدة وسائل أهمها: 


بروتوكولات حكماء صهيون: 
وهي تشمل خطة العمل في المستقبل للحركة الصهيونية بوسائل عديدة تحقق فيها السيطرة على الصحافة ووسائل الإعلام في العالم ، في العالم الغربي والسيطرة على رؤوس الاموال وتفتيت المسيحي عن طريق التخريب الروحي وادخال عناصر يهودية الأصل الى الكنيسة الكاثوليكية وتزويرحقائق التاريخية (بمحاولة تبرئة اليهود من دم المسيح).


اقامة مراكز او محطات لليهود في انحاء العالم مع اعتبار فلسطين المحطة الرئيسية ليهود العالم ، قد ركزوا اهتمامهم على المغرب في شمال افرقيا، والأرجنتين وقد تحقق ذلك في المؤتمر الصهيوني الأول.


الاعتماد على الجاليات اليهودية في أنحاء العالم بالعمل السري والعلني لمساندة الحركة الصهيونية والضغط على الدول التي يقيمون فيها لمصالحها قبل أمريكا وألمانيا و انجلترا وتواجه الحركة الصهيونية في الوقت الحاضر عدة مشكلات اهمها: 


- مشكلات انصهار اليهود في الدول التي يعيشون فيها ومشكلة الهجرة من دول أوروبا الشرقية 
- مشكلة نشر اللغة والثقافة العبرية بين يهود العالم، وتغيير نظرة بعض دول العالم للحركة الصهيونية العالمية والتفرقة العنصرية بين اليهود في اسرائيل والحركات المعادية للصهيونية في العالم. 
- محاولتها استغلال العقيدة والدين لخدمة الاهداف الصهيونية بحكم انتشار الجاليات اليهودية في العالم و سيطرتها على وسائل المال والإعلام يعطي أجهزة المخابرات الإسرائيلية امكانيات العمل و الحركة والتمويل بدرجة لا تتوافر لأية دولة كبرى مثل قضايا جواسيس الذرة، والمخابرات الإسرائيلية التي تملك لديها كل جوازات سفر جميع أنحاء العالم، وهي التي وراء اغلب الأحداث والمؤامرات في العالم قديماً وحديثاً والدعاية الصهيوية التي تسيطر على جزء كبير من وسائل الإعلام العالمية وادت الاجهزة المعادية تحقيق الهزيمة في العقل العربي قبل تحققها على ارض الواقع و في ميدان المعركة اخذت تروج لفكرة اسرائيل الكبرى، والجندي الإسرائيلي الذي لا يقهر وجهاز الموساد الغير قابل للاختراق وأقوى اجهزة المخابرات في العالم حسب ادعائهم.



المخابرات والجنس: 


المال والنساء: من اهم الأسلحة القذرة التي يستخدمها الكيان الصهيوني في بناء كيانه الغاصب، واستقطاب عملائه، إذ يستخدم كل الوسائل و الأساليب غير المشروعة في حربه ضد الأمة الإسلامية و من أبرزها ( الرذيلة والإغراء) وهذا ما تؤكده صحيفة هآرتس إعلان الحركة الصهيونية قامت في عهد الانتداب البريطاني في فلسطين جهازاً خاصاً وغيرها من جيوش دول الحلفاء الذين كانوا ينزلون للراحة على الشواطئ الإسرائيلية وذلك في اطار مساعي الزعامة الصهيونية لكسب تأييد ينزلون للراحة على الشواطئ الإسرائيلية وذلك في اطار مساعي الزعامة الصهيونية لكسب تأييد تلك الدول لمشروعها الاستعماري في فلسطين، فقد اعتمدت المخابرات الصهيونية في عملها الرئيسي على النساء وأن20% من العاملين في هذا الجهاز من النساء اليهوديات وكانت المرأة الصهيونية قد لعبت دوراً كبيراً في تنفيذ عمليات حركة البالماخ العسكرية وتجاوز عدد النساء فيها 30% من مجموع أفرادها .


و اليوم تعتمد الموساد على المرأة اعتماداً قوياً في القيام بعمليات التجسس واسقط العملاء من خلال استخدام الرذيلة والإغراء وهذا ما يوضح الى أي مدى احتد فساد هذا الكيان الصهيوني الشاذ وخطره على الأمة العربية والإسلامية.


وكيف أصبح الجنس والبغاء من العمل التنظيمي لمؤسسات الحركة الصهيونية وقد شهدت مدينة تل أبيب ازدهاراً كبيراً في أقدم المهن ( الدعارة ) بسبب وجود اعداد كبيرة من الجنود الاجانب بالمدينة وبسبب الوضع الاقتصادي المتردي الذي واجهته المهاجرت الجدد وبنات العائلات الصهيونية الفقيرة.


و تكون الدعارة في خدمة السياسيين وهذا يعكس على خدمة الدول الصهيونية هدف استخدامهن في إغراء قيادات عسكرية وسياسية في عدة دول معادية للكيان الصهيوني من أجل الحصول منهم على معلومات عسكرية وأمنية تهم الكيان الصهيوني.


و ما أكدته اجهزة المخابرات الإسرائيلية ان المجندات الصهيونيات نجحن على مدار الاعوام الماضية في تنفيذ عمليات عسكرية مهمة بينها اغتيال القيادي الفلسطيني حسن سلامة ،و سرقة أسرار السفارة الإيرانية في قبرص ، و مكاتب حزب الله في سويسرا واختطاف الخبير النووي، فعنونو من ايطاليا الى فلسطين االوسيلة الوحيدة لاسقاط العملاء هي الجنس حيث تقوم المجندات الصهيونيات بإغراء العملاء ثم ممارسة الرذيلة معهم ويقوم أفراد الموساد بتصويرهم في اوضاع فاضحة ويتم تهديدهم بها في حال محاولة رفض الأوامر ويطلق على المجندات الصهيونيات اسم ( سلاح النساء للتجسس) .


دخلت المخابرات الإسرائيلية بعد ذلك في عدة مراحل اهمها:- 


المرحلة الأولى : 
تمتد من عام 1949 الى عام 1951 وكانت الصهيونية العالمية والوكالة اليهودية تشترك في معظم أعمال المخابرات الإسرائيلية.


المرحلة الثانية: 
تمتد من عام 1951 الى عام 1955 كان خلالها بنيامين جيلي هوالذي تولى إدارة المخابرات بجميع فروعها ويساعده في ذلك عدد من رجال وزارة الدفاع الإسرائيلي.


المرحل الثالثة: 
من عام 1955 بعد فضيحة لافون واستلام تيدي كوليك مدير عام مكتب رئيس الوزراء حينذاك قام بتنظيم جهاز المخابرات على أساس جديد.




منقول

----------

